# Wot's on the iPod NOW!



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 24, 2007)

"Monsters" by 'Funeral for a Friend' on mine

What's yours?

>;o))


----------



## YoungPic (Apr 24, 2007)

"swinging tactics" by the fortunate

highly recomened


----------



## zioneffect564 (Apr 24, 2007)

Faded Letters by Subseven


----------



## cherrymoose (Apr 24, 2007)

Not on the iPod, but on the iTunes:
"Conjuction Junction" from School House Rock.

:lmao:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 24, 2007)

Non on any sort of apple product, but on WMP 10 (yeah, whatever)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird


----------



## cherrymoose (Apr 24, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Non on any sort of apple product, but on WMP 10 (yeah, whatever)
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird



Good song.

Now it's "Defying Gravity" from Wicked, which is an amazingly addictive song.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 24, 2007)

hell yeah it is! 

now it's 

Marvin Gaye - Love and Happiness


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 24, 2007)

Amon Tobin, Foley Room


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 24, 2007)

Bill Withers - Use Me

One of my favorite songs in the world


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 25, 2007)

I only want to be with you - Me First and the Gimme Gimmes

It was a warm day today I wanted to listen to some fun music. Me first and the Gimme Gimmes is the best cover band in the WORLD!!!

Yay putting the finishing touch on my paper!!! This huge weight has been lifed off my shoulders... aaaaaaaannd now I have to study for my two exams this week and next week.


----------



## Ockie (Apr 25, 2007)

In Search Of Sunrise 5: Los Angeles - Dj Tiësto

1hour 20minutes song, love this kind of music when I'm @ the gym... where I should be right now... or I'll be late


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 25, 2007)

The Temptations - My Girl


----------



## Mohain (Apr 25, 2007)

Jen Laser - Express this.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 25, 2007)

Just to bring things round full circle, it's now a new day and I've started up iTunes again (on random play as always). So we now have:

The Chamber of 32 Doors by Genesis

>;o))


----------



## darich (Apr 25, 2007)

don't use ipod or i tunes but at work i have a flash drive and use media player.
Currently working my way through a Pink Floyd selection.
But will probably add all my Cutting Crew stuff over the next day or so.

Well I do like the 80's music!!!


----------



## HASHASHIN (Apr 25, 2007)

cold war kids - we used to vacation


----------



## YoungPic (Apr 25, 2007)

bomb hands - social code

the kids can eat a bag of dicks - a wilhelm scream


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Apr 25, 2007)

No i-Pod here either, but Sarah McLachlan's Solace is in the CD player.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 25, 2007)

darich said:


> Well I do like the 80's music!!!


Ain't nothin' wrong with that because right now I'm listening to Phil Collins sing In The Air Tonight, which was done in 1980!


----------



## Passion4Film (Apr 25, 2007)

"Celebrity" Brad Paisley


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't have an ipod either.. but I'm listening to the clash


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 25, 2007)

Bill Withers - Just the Two Of Us


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 25, 2007)

well Hoppipolla by Sigur Rós has just finished on Windows Media Player and Firefly by Alpha has just started so all is well in LP's World


----------



## nabero (Apr 25, 2007)

digital love--daft punk


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 25, 2007)

haven't got any ipod or similar product ... *gets out his walkman* 

.. guess I am just .... old


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, just got back from a bit of shopping in Manchester (jeans, trainers, presents for nieces that type of thing) and have iTunes going again following a brief interlude on the guitar - Street Spirit (Fade Out), Behind Blue Eyes, Smooth Criminal (AAF version), Limelight etc..  

Now have 'Dirty Women' by Black Sabbath on the go  

>;o))


----------



## mortallis288 (Apr 25, 2007)

"stalker"- goldfinger


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 25, 2007)

I AM DONE!!!! no more paper!!! heh I feel soo freeeeee so I had to rock out.

Metallica - Seek & Destory


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 25, 2007)

Opeth - Ghost Reveries (Metal)

Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5


----------



## cherrymoose (Apr 25, 2007)

'Save Ginny Weasley'-- Harry and the Potters. 

Good god, there's something wrong with me. *switches song*

Now it's 'Dream On'-- Aerosmith. :thumbup:


----------



## morydd (Apr 26, 2007)

"One" performed by Johnny Cash
Just switched to "Heartland" by U2... wacky.
But "First in Flight" by Blackalicious is queued up next.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 26, 2007)

Kashka from Baghdad by Kate Bush

>;o))


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 26, 2007)

Been Caught Stealing - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 26, 2007)

Ban Manners ~ Special Brew


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 26, 2007)

AH! awesome song @Lostprophet

I had the urge to listen to LinkinPark today so the first song on the list is:
Linkin Park - With You


----------



## GoM (Apr 26, 2007)

OLP - Lying Awake


----------



## Lars Leber (Apr 26, 2007)

No iPod but I was just listening to "Shelter" by Icon of Coil.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 26, 2007)

Now it's:
A Perfect Circle: Mer de Noms


----------



## digital flower (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank u by Alanis :er: :blushing:


----------



## digital flower (Apr 26, 2007)

It changed to: 
:blackeye:  The Fire Down Below by Bob Seger


----------



## cherrymoose (Apr 27, 2007)

'Hotel California': The Eagles


----------



## GoM (Apr 27, 2007)

The Reason - I Felt A Song Inside Me

Local band. Don't expect any of you to know em. If you do, I will worship you.

(note - you can check em out http://myspace.com/thereasonrock)


----------



## darich (Apr 27, 2007)

Still no ipod.....but media player, mp3 and a flash drive.
Roadchford - This Generation.

Currently on a Roachford selection.
tra la la


----------



## digital flower (Apr 27, 2007)

Misty Mountain Hop-Led Zeppelin


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 27, 2007)

Digital Flower heh I LOVE that song.

Nirvana - Opinion


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 27, 2007)

Burn Away - Foo Fighters, passing through John Mayall and No Doubt to get there though.

Good selection there clarinetJWD - not on this instance of iTunes, but I do have Thirteenth Step 

>;o))


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 27, 2007)

FFAF  - kiss and make up all bets are off
Stone Sour - 30/30-150
and now 
Blink 182 - Stockholm Syndrome


----------



## Zatodragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Wang Chung - Everybody Have Fun Tonight

on my creative labs zen micro.  Cause Ipods are evil.


----------



## Don Simon (Apr 27, 2007)

Not on the ipod, but...
Kiss' cover of "_Do You Remember Rock 'n' Roll Radio_" by the Ramones.
Wouldn't normally listen to Kiss (honestly) but, well, this is just fun


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 27, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Burn Away - Foo Fighters, passing through John Mayall and No Doubt to get there though.
> 
> Good selection there clarinetJWD - not on this instance of iTunes, but I do have Thirteenth Step
> 
> >;o))



Also good


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 29, 2007)

Some study music:

NIN - Survivalism


----------



## Leigh (Apr 29, 2007)

This river is wild 
by The Killers


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 29, 2007)

Ah, something from 'Year Zero' appearing up there. Got 'Say it's alright Joe' by Genesis going at the moment.

>;o))


----------



## alix (Apr 30, 2007)

This very moment-set your goals

i cant stop listening to them, im going round the UK on tour with them for a month in summer
im so excited hahaha


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 30, 2007)

Terrorvision - Tequilla [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hLQCA2h8kA[/ame]


----------



## Corry (Apr 30, 2007)

I have to admit, everytime I see this thread, I have to stop the knee jerk reaction to throw it in the spam can.....cuz ipod is one of the many words that instantly makes my brain think 'SPAM!'


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 30, 2007)

You can't do that to my most popular thread  

Anyway, when I started this reply it was Yearnin' by The Black Keys, but now it's Peasant in the big sh:tty by The Stranglers... I love random play  

>;o))


----------



## Corry (Apr 30, 2007)

I didn't say I was GOING to!  

I said it immediately made me THINK of spam because we get so much Ipod spam!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 30, 2007)

Just makin' sure like... :hug:: 

>;o))


----------



## bnz506 (May 1, 2007)

Static-X - Destroyer 

Weeee, another day of classes soo fun. heh, so fun because there is this girl in class with these HUGE HUGE HUGE... HUGE can I say boobs on here? and everyone knows it because everyone is staring at her, she obviously knows as well.


----------



## clarinetJWD (May 3, 2007)

Pink Floyd, The Wall

(Previously Opeth - Blackwater Park and Damnation, Tool - Lateralis)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 4, 2007)

Different PC, different copy of iTunes, different tracks loaded...

*2112: Oracle: The Dream* by Rush

>;o))


----------



## cherrymoose (Aug 4, 2007)

_Beautiful Day_-- U2


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 4, 2007)

It's a while since this has popped up...

I just so happens that I know that when I next start the iPOD up, it will be Queen's 'One Vision'


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 4, 2007)

Van Halen - Runnin' with the Devil. Just got iTunes 7.3 installed on the new PC


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm just going to say Corporate Avenger because I don't want to offend anyone with the song title.


----------



## GoM (Aug 4, 2007)

We Are Scientists - Callbacks


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 6, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> ---Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird



That's Terri fav song of all time


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 6, 2007)

little pink stars - ben kweller


----------



## GoM (Aug 6, 2007)

Razorlight - Fall, Fall, Fall 

quite the little ditty, this


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 7, 2007)

Re-discovering my Brian Eno collection.
_Before And After Science_ and his Ambient series.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Aug 7, 2007)

Wish You Were Here, Pink Floyd


----------



## GoM (Aug 7, 2007)

Whistle for the Choir - The Fratellis

Hoping to see them tonight.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 7, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Re-discovering my Brian Eno collection.
> _Before And After Science_ and his Ambient series.



Excellent!!!  I need to pull that out tonight when I get home!


----------



## gtkelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Even the losers - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## GoM (Aug 7, 2007)

Ben Folds - The Luckiest


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 8, 2007)

Todays drive to work was accompanied by the Guano Apes 'Sugar Skin'


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 31, 2007)

The Mahavishnu Orchestra - _The Inner Mounting Flame_
and falling in love all over again.

Going through my collection and playing stuf I haven't heard in 20 or 30 years - and I'm wondering why not.


----------



## bace (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm listening to this house mix by a friend.

Also recently found a new band that I'm really feeling called "The Sunshine Underground". Look'em up. They're really good.

I'm also listening to another friends mix here
Some oldschool junglism sounds SICK mix.

Uh, currently trying to find a dj switch mix but having no luck.

Mark Ronsons essential mix is on heavy rotation.

As well as my friends "essential mix" DJ Wiz0rd
part 1
part 2
part 3

If you're gonna download any of the above mixes (which i recommend) please right click and save as. Don't stream cause you'll kill my bandwidth.

Thanks.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 1, 2007)

Pat Metheny now.


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 1, 2007)

Pearl Jam - rearviewmirror


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 3, 2007)

Bach's _Goldberg Variations_ - Glen Gould
and Penguin Cafe Orchestra
Eclectic or what?


----------



## Kanikula (Sep 3, 2007)

Sin City Soundtrack


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 5, 2008)

My two sons have obviously been tinkering with my iPod over Christmas in an perverse attempt to broaden my musical horizons.
Just found _Soul Coughing_ and _The Cat Empire_ on the thing.
And I like them!


----------



## digital flower (Feb 5, 2008)

Done with Bonaparte
Mark Knopfler and Emmylou Harris

Just got the CD and DVD combo (_Real Live Roadrunning_). 
Very cool :thumbup:


----------



## Sideburns (Feb 5, 2008)

Let's see here...
The bleeding heart show by the new pornographers.
Gotta love iTunes shuffle function.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 6, 2008)

Hurry Sundown
The Outlaws


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 6, 2008)

Ja Nus Hons Pris
  The New Would Renaissance Band


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 6, 2008)

Looking for the summer - Chris Rea


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Feb 6, 2008)

Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 6, 2008)

got no ipod.

I am old fashioned


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Feb 6, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> got no ipod.
> 
> I am old fashioned


 
Same here, just the std windows media player in the PC. I thought we could chime in with whatever music we were listening to, regardles of type of player.


----------



## jols (Feb 6, 2008)

counting crows:hail:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 6, 2008)

Back 2 Good
Matchbox Twenty


----------



## nossie (Feb 6, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> got no ipod.
> 
> I am old fashioned


 

I hate APPLE products.

Artic Monkeys on winamp atm and was getting into ACDC live in the car earlier - Wakes me up for meetings - and I drive like a LBR.


----------



## jols (Feb 6, 2008)

matchbow twenty rock.


i in england and nobody knows who they are.

popping them on the ipod right now


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 6, 2008)

Now Playing
Unknown
Lifehouse


----------



## doobs (Feb 6, 2008)

"Conducted Rhythms" by Madlib on the album, Beat Conductor


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 7, 2008)

A Different Corner - George Michael


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Feb 7, 2008)

Buachaill an Eirne - Clannad (not that I understand one word)


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 8, 2008)

jols said:


> matchbow twenty rock.
> 
> 
> i in england and nobody knows who they are.
> ...



they will be over your way around may 

http://matchboxtwenty.com/tour/eu.html


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Feb 8, 2008)

The last of you - Marillion


----------



## doobs (Feb 8, 2008)

AFX Acid 04 - Aphex Twin on "Analord EP07"


----------



## mstephens (Feb 8, 2008)

Emaline - Ben Folds


----------



## MarcusM (Apr 2, 2008)

"Up Against the Wall" - Peter, Bjorn and John


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 2, 2008)

Not an iPod, but on my Sansa:

Beethoven: Moonlight sonata.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 2, 2008)

well I was listening to this http://www.last.fm/user/otterking till me ipod went tits up and now I'm having to put all 5576 songs back on it grrrrr


----------



## MissMia (Apr 2, 2008)

Add It Up - Violent Femmes

*I'm having an 80s flashback!*


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 2, 2008)

Tin Pan Alley.........Steive Ray Vaughan


----------



## digital flower (Apr 2, 2008)

At This Hour - _Spin Doctors_


----------



## digital flower (Apr 2, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Mark Knopler and Emmylou Harris



I love this CD ^

Sing My Blues - Marshall Tucker Band / Live on Long Island


----------

